# Crowley updates :)



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

ok, so as people know, i was having some over heating issues with Crowley the last few weeks since summer started.

well,my roommate has officially moved out!!  

Crowley and i now are both in the room with a window and a brand new air conditioner  (it's small with a low setting so the room doesn't get too cold and doesn't blow on Crowley any ) 

she will have to be moved back out into the living room for a bit while i repaint but otherwise she will stay in my new room  

i also put a thin blanket over the window for now until i can find a better way to block the light but it shouldn't effect her too much so she can keep her lamp light and actives schedule .

she also dosn't seem too bothered by the move as she's running like mad in her wheel right now 

so all in all the problem is solved with very little bloodshed  


thanks every for your advice  it was very helpful in dealing with this situation


----------

